

MinoMonsters (YC W11) Nabs $1 Million From Andreessen Horowitz, SV Angel - teej
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/10/minomonsters-nabs-1-million-from-andreessen-horowitz-sv-angel-and-more-for-mobile-monster-battles/

======
johnhok
Congrats guys! Great stuff. The screenshots look very appealing already and
I'm not even much of a gamer.

------
jeffandersen
Super excited watching this take off. Congrats Josh and TJ.

